# [DNA40]Rail Box ?



## khemas (15/2/15)

Do you guys know the Rail Box ? The rail system is absolutely unique…Some kind of billet box but as far as I know it works with every RDA/RTA on the market and it embarks a DNA 40 !

It’s made in France by Vape Tools. Did somebody try this box, or found a review ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/2/15)

khemas said:


> Do you guys know the Rail Box ? The rail system is absolutely unique…Some kind of billet box but as far as I know it works with every RDA/RTA on the market and it embarks a DNA 40 !
> 
> It’s made in France by Vape Tools. Did somebody try this box, or found a review ?




Pretty cool


----------



## Andre (15/2/15)

Only 319 Euros.


----------



## zadiac (15/2/15)

Yeah, and did you see the price? 319 Euro. Bit much I think.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/15)

Andre said:


> Only 319 Euros.



Oh wow I'll order a few... pretty pricy to drive a Russian 91%


----------



## huffnpuff (16/2/15)

Almost there....now just make it bottom fed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

